# Hello from Colorado



## Noone9807 (Sep 22, 2010)

Greetings all,
I am new to this forum thing but hope to learn a lot and hopefully make some friends.


----------



## fighter_x (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome, I hope you find lots of positive information, and plenty of friends!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk probably THE best MA discussion forum on the net... PERIOD!


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## maft (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello Colorado,

Here is Australia, I am also new here, so hello everyone.

Cheers


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to our happy sometimes disfunctional family.


----------



## bakerchick (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome! -from one newb to another.


----------

